# [solved] Merkwürdiges Font-Problem nach X-Update (in wine)

## TheSmallOne

Hi,

ich habe hier ein seltsammes Problem mit meinen Fonts, seit ich mir gestern den X-Server geupdatet habe.

Und zwar macht es sich so bemerkbar, dass manchmal bestimmte Zeichen absolut unlesbar werden und einfach nur nach Pixelmüll aussehen.

Das Problem scheint sich nicht nur auf einen speziellen Zeichensatz zu beziehen (sonst hätte ich angenommen, dass dieser einfach nur defekt ist). Hauptsächlich tritt es in WINE auf: Die Windows-Programme sind gänzlich unlesbar. Ansonsten ist mir der Fehler bisher nur an einer weiteren Stelle aufgefallen: Im Firefox, beim lesen der Gentoo-Foren (ziemlich ironisch) in den Code-Boxen. Da tritt er aber nur sporadisch auf. Also im einen Moment ist der Text unlesbar, dann scrolle ich ein wenig und alles ist wieder in Ordnung.

Ich habe schon versucht wine neuzukompilieren, sowie einige andere X-Pakete. revdep-rebuild scheint auch nichts zu finden und die xorg.conf hatte zwar ein paar Font-Path-bezogene Fehlermeldungen, aber die Pfadangaben habe ich entfernt.

Ich habe im Moment keine Ahnung, in welche Richtung ich da noch weitersuchen/probieren soll. Hat vielleicht jemand einen Tipp für mich?Last edited by TheSmallOne on Sat Apr 25, 2009 9:43 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## TheSmallOne

Niemand eine Idee?

Würde es helfen einen Screenshot einzustellen?

Inzwischen ist mir ebenfalls aufgefallen, dass der Fehler auch bei asiatischen Schriftsätzen vorkommt.

Wenn ich wüsste, dass sich das Problem dadurch erledigen würde, dann würde ich versuchen wieder die alte Version des X-Servers zu installieren. Naja, vielleicht probiere ich es am Wochenende einfach mal auf gut Glück.

----------

## ChrisJumper

Hallo TheSmallOne,

welche Grafikkarte hast du denn? Welchen Treiber verwendest du? Ich kenne manche von dir beschriebene Symptome  eher von anderen Dingen... bzw stelle mir das grade so vor wie pablo_supertux, "Rendering Fehler" das er in diesem Thread beschreibt.

Als ich sowas mal im Firefox hatte wurde der Entsprechende Bereich neugezeichnet sobald man das "Firefox-Fenster" bewegte... Oder ist es bei dir wirklich so das es sich auf ein Kompletten Font bezieht und nicht nur auf einzelne stellen?

Prüfe doch mal ob du Schriftarten-Kantenglättung an geschaltet hast oder sowas. Oder ob du zu deiner Hardware ähnliche Probleme findest. Auch würde ich mal versuchen in Wine die Fonts zu ändern. Mir ist leider grade entfallen wie das geht, aber zu irgendeinem Spiel (ich glaube Half Life 2/Counter Strike/Team Fortress2?) wurde beschrieben wie das ging. Evtl. ist das Problem wirklich nur auf den Font bezogen. Aber du kannst auch mal die Schriftgröße anpassen mit winecfg.

Nun ja ein solches Problem ist mir aber direkt noch nicht aufgefallen. Lediglich bei dem ein oder anderen Spiel mit Antialiasing (Kantenglättung), ist die Schrift fast unlesbar.

Grüße

Chris

----------

## TheSmallOne

Danke, das war der entscheidende Tipp!

Auf den Grafikkartentreiber wäre ich nie im Leben gekommen, vorallem weil das Problem nur so stellenweise aufgetreten ist.

Im Firefox war es tatsächlich so, dass durch markieren oder verschieben das Problem verschwand. Aber ebenso konnte es auch plötzlich wieder auftauchen. Aber wie gesagt habe ich es nur bei bestimmten Schrifttypen (z.B. asiatische) bemerkt.

Gelöst habe ich es wie im angegeben Thread beschrieben, durch Installation des entsprechende ~x86 Treibers von nvidia. Stellt sich ja bloß die Frage, wieso man die X-Version ohne die entsprechenden Treiber als stabil markiert. Da müsste es doch noch mehr Leute mit diesem Problem geben.

----------

